# Converting a 2013 gt zascar to gravel bike.



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don’t Mtn bike anymore so this bike just sits there chilling. It’s in great shape and I would like to use it more. 

So basically I’m thinking handlebars, stem, shifters, rear der? 

Should I replace the fork also ? What fork would you recommend? 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a 2012 GT Zaskar 29er... I went to a 1x setup (1x11) and just grabbed a cheap chinese carbon fork (Toseek 29er fork)... this one: TOSEEK Full Carbon fiber MTB Road Bike Fork 1-1/8" Disc brake Rigid 26/27.5/29er | eBay

I kept flat bars, and have put about 500 miles on it. Tons of fun and the 1x and carbon fork lightened up the bike by 6lbs! With a carbon seatpost and handlebars its sitting at around 22lbs! I have a drop bar gravel bike so I use this as a rigid MTB.. Love it!


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll look into those forks. I have a tapered headset so I need to find one of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

I linked the non-tapered I used, but i think Toseek makes tapered ones as well.


----------

